# How did you end up in TBT?



## Farobi (Aug 19, 2013)

I ended up here because i was bored and wanted to search for forums, so I googled 'Animal Crossing forums' and it led me up to here. Now im addicted to this forum @.@


----------



## lucindaa (Aug 19, 2013)

I ended up here because I was looking for a forum to try and sell some extra items, now I'm a little addicted to lurking


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2013)

via youtube back in the cf days


----------



## deardeer (Aug 19, 2013)

from googling questions about animal crossing, google would usually throw up this forum and i thought it looked pretty welcoming 


lucindaa said:


> now I'm a little addicted to lurking


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 19, 2013)

I was googling something, and one of the answers it gave me was a thread on this.

I was a little interested in TBT, so I decided to join and play around with it, and pretty much shot through posts like wildfire and realized, "Yeah, I'm stickin' to this place."

Senior member in 8 days. Well, technically 7, because I joined about 20 mins before the server update, and only had like 15 posts.


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2013)

I went looking for a forum immediately after pre-ordering _New Leaf_ because I remembered that _WW_ was a heck of a lot more fun when I played with other people rather than just playing by myself. I wanted to find an active _Animal Crossing_ forum to join and this one had the prettiest layout of those listed on the first page of the Google search results, so I signed up here.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 19, 2013)

I google some questions that I had about NL and it brought me here. I was a lurker for a little bit, because I wanted to be sure that I liked it before I joined. (Obviously I liked it, because here I am...)


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 19, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> I google some questions that I had about NL and it brought me here. I was a lurker for a little bit, because I wanted to be sure that I liked it before I joined. (Obviously I liked it, because here I am...)



Exactly the same with me!


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 19, 2013)

Jake. said:


> via youtube back in the cf days



Found it through this guy's blog.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 19, 2013)

I found it through Jake's blog too, superheroantics. I lurked around the forums for a day or so, and then I made an account and became officially addicted :3


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 19, 2013)

I searched for Animal Crossing New Leaf forums and this was one that popped up, it appealed to me much more than the others did :3


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 19, 2013)

I knew about this forum for quite a while and just never joined it (like CF days). Started lurking here for info after the game came out in Japan, but was rather busy beginning of the year. When I finally beat my life down with a shoe and got more time I registered.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

I was really excited for the release of New Leaf, and wanted to make new friends and find a nice community before it came out! I googled some keywords and this forum showed up! Here I am.  ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 19, 2013)

I honestly have no freakin' clue. I can't remember. Oh well. I won't question greatness.


----------



## Neocmiri (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I was either trying to buy or sell something back in Wild World. I stayed but lurked through CF since I hated the grass wear in that game, and didnt play it after a week (my sister didnt help, picking back up patterns I put down and running over all grass she could see).
I returned for New Leaf, though I havent done much or made friends to wifi with since returning...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2013)

I had a friend named jakeypride on ACC. And he said he was leaving ACC forever and staying on TBT forever. So I had no choice but to make an account for TBT so our friendship will last forever.  However I still see him on ACC. I dunno, maybe he changed his mind or still hasn't decided yet.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been familiar with TBT since CF, because I always get search results from here when I'm looking for an answer to something. So it seemed like a logical step to sign up here, as it's a good source of information. Both regarding questions I have and questions I haven't thought to ask


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 19, 2013)

My friend told me it was friendly so I joined ^_^


----------



## EniracY (Aug 19, 2013)

Another forum post commented that this forum has a lot of members, so I joined this one to see who I could meet ^_^


----------



## Wychglade (Aug 19, 2013)

deardeer said:


> from googling questions about animal crossing, google would usually throw up this forum and i thought it looked pretty welcoming



That's what happened to me! I spent a week as a visitor just reading stuff and then decided to take the plunge.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 19, 2013)

I was doing nothing while waiting for a doctor appointment and asked my dad to lend me his phone. I used to go to ACC but I wanted to find another AC community.

I stumbled here and so far I like it a lot! The community is friendly, while not having all the silly restrictions of ACC, and I'll probably stay for a while ^^.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

I searched google for an Animal Crossing forum and ended up joining here.  I don't lurk at all on forums; I join right away.  I've made about 7 good friends so far.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

Googled "Animal crossing new leaf forum"


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I had heard of the site before thanks to a friend, but never really signed up or anything. When I was bored one day, I decided to sign up, because I didn't really have much to do, however I was extremely inactive. I only really became more active again when my friend kept talking about the release of New Leaf because he was getting really excited and hyped up for June 14th: The day we would all be blessed with our copies of the game here in Europe. Because of him (who might be reading this now? ;x), I became more active again, and he also joined too. c: It's a great site, with really friendly users and I like the atmosphere here. Much better than ACC. :x


----------



## easpa (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty sure I signed up for plenty of AC forums back when I played City Folk religiously. I guess I just really liked the community here and that's why I stuck around. ^^


----------



## Horus (Aug 19, 2013)

Found it by accident before it was cool.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

I had heard something about a new Animal Crossing game and I was looking through Google pages when it brought me here and I decided to join cause I remembered being on a forum before and I liked it so I figured I would try it out. 
So, basically I joined when I was ready for New Leaf to come out...


----------



## Trundle (Aug 19, 2013)

I found it back in 2009 when I was an active member on Animal Xing Ahead, they linked to a flame war the was massively out of control and thought to myself, "I'll never join that hectic forum!"
Well, AXA eventually was hacked and went down, and I checked it out. This was early 2010 that I joined. After not knowing where to start, I joined Zap Heroes and made my way into the rest of the community through them.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 19, 2013)

I was a fan since Animal Crossing on Gamecube and I was excited for the release of City Folk and came across a YouTube video (by Jeremy I believe) and joined the forum. I have been here since!


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 19, 2013)

I was looking up news about "AC3DS" back in Christmas 2011. I found news on here!
And then I found a thread about brainstorming ideas about it and then I joined in January 2012~


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 19, 2013)

Browsed through the InvisionFree board directory, it was towards the top under gaming related I believe. Joined then for AC:WW folks to play with and have mostly hung around since then.


----------



## HULK G (Aug 19, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Googled "Animal crossing new leaf forum"



thiiis


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 19, 2013)

Yahoo searched "Animal Crossing Fan Forum". Then I found this epic place of win.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 19, 2013)

I searched "Animal Crossing Forums" because I was a lonely CF player who wanted friends ;~;


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2013)

I found this by accident when searching up how to sit on my town tree ledge or whatever :3


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 19, 2013)

Had a look around at different fourms and decided this would be the best one to go to and I quite like it here.


----------



## locker (Aug 19, 2013)

stumbled upon it when Googling AC stuff


----------



## Mino (Aug 19, 2013)

Jeremy made me join. :{


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 19, 2013)

I found out about this place from a friend of mine when Nintendo's official forums were closing down.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 20, 2013)

I looked up stuff about acnl and the forums came up. I lurked here for a while. But it didn't show the pics do I had to register. I was never gonna post but I did anyways and I'm glad I did. I love it here.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 20, 2013)

Well I was posting one day on Topix and some guy named Jeremy told me about this site and I joined it. Pretty simple? I think so.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 20, 2013)

Needed stuff. 

end.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 20, 2013)

I saw the link to the site through the Youtube channel, didn't join immediately since I spent most of my time on AXA. I ended up joining after AXA had another one of those bandwidth issues.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 20, 2013)

I was looking for a new forum after ACC.


----------



## Puuhi (Aug 20, 2013)

I was looking for an AC community because playing online seemed like a lot of fun. This board simply looked the most organised.


----------



## salarian (Aug 20, 2013)

It was referred to me by a tumblr friend ^^


----------



## Seravee (Aug 20, 2013)

From googling questions and constantly being re-directed here - figured may as well check it out and here I am.


----------



## cwertle (Aug 20, 2013)

I was reading the animal crossing article on cracked and came across it. xD


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 20, 2013)

I kept coming across it in Google searches and other links to it appeared.  Also I was on the lookout for another forum since the last one I was on took no action against bullies.  I reported thread after thread where people were getting flamed and the response from mods (more than one) was that the victim deserved it for having a stupid point of view.  Then the mods started warning me (bizarre...).

The one thing I do not tolerate is bullying and so I had to leave.  I sent a message telling them that their behaviour was sickening, changed my logon email to one that didn't exist (this triggered a change password email to it) so I could never access my account again as I probably had a few notifications after that haha!  TBT is far friendlier, more helpful and I would never guess which members are the youngest as they are all very mature, thoughtful and literate for an online communication platform.  Massive difference from the last forum.  Thanks TBT!!!


----------



## HelloAnna (Aug 20, 2013)

I came from a different forums, the community was rude and unhelpful. I'm glad I found TBT because it's very friendly! ~​


----------



## Heir (Aug 20, 2013)

I was trying to get rid of Tangy amongst my friends, but one of them suggested that I sell her or trade her for a more popular visitor and tossed me a link to this site. Even though my goal wasn't accomplished (because I just gave her away for free in the end) I still enjoy this forum, it's more active then forums I've joined in the past :v


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 20, 2013)

I was looking for info about New Leaf, and then I got here. So glad I did.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2013)

Back on the original NSider, Jeremy was just sending out Private Messages to people. I got one, joined under another name and then kind of went inactive for a while. I don't know why I came back, to be honest.


----------



## Suicune (Aug 20, 2013)

I ended up on bidoofcrossing's tumblr and on the homepage is a link to the forums so I clicked it and ended up here.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 20, 2013)

I saw a link from another AC community. I thought the forums looked neat, so I decided to join.


----------



## Puffy (Aug 20, 2013)

I got New Leaf and started wi-fiing with a good friend or something. Then he said something about Bell Tree Forums and I was like "ok I'll join" or stuff. I really don't remember oops


----------



## Mao (Aug 21, 2013)

I lurked here for ages hehe ^_^ And then someone had a really cool trade thread and I was like 'I want this item ' so I joined xD


----------



## Touko (Aug 21, 2013)

I was a lurker then I joined because I wanted to make sure no one uses this username since I like using it and just in case I want to hang around on the forums. ~(o-o~)


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

was introduced to these fourms back when everyone wasted their lives away on the Nintendo fourms. XD


----------



## taylalatbh (Aug 21, 2013)

It was recommended to me by a fellow New Leaf player.


----------



## MadCake (Aug 21, 2013)

After a falling out with Animal Crossing Community (Don't use that forum, The members suck), I was looking for a new forum.
I found this and got addicted to it.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 21, 2013)

After getting the game I looked for a fourm to help interact with other players and start doing stuff with wifi unlike with all the other AC games.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 21, 2013)

I couldn't find a few pieces of the Kiddie Series and decided to see if there was such a thing as an online trading group.  This place is fantastic.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 21, 2013)

I remembered seeing links to the forum on Youtube, so when I actually wanted to check out the site, I looked for the links, lurked around the site a bit, then I joined.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 21, 2013)

When I was googling questions about animal crossing this forum came up and I liked the look of it, so I joined. :3​


----------



## SockHead (Aug 21, 2013)

I hated Jer and I wanted to spite him so I joined

Also, moved this to Bell Tree HQ


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 21, 2013)

Uhh I found the site in early 08. Don't really remember how but I was directed to some weird homepage thing that had a link to the forum.

Didn't join until I got City Folk though.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 21, 2013)

Back when I first learned about New Leaf I was pretty AC obsessed. I started looking up information about the game and got even more excited. I started hunting for forums and found a couple. Places like ACC scared me away so I was weary of ever finding a place to talk about Animal Crossing stuff. Then I found Justin's blog about the game and then found The Bell Tree!


----------



## Smoke (Aug 21, 2013)

I was here years ago, but I only stuck around for a few months or so. A month before New Leaf was released, I figured it'd be cool to get back into the swing of things online and whatnot, and I came back here.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 21, 2013)

There were 5 forums I wanted to choose, but this one was the most active. I needed to get involved with the Stalk Market and have friends and stuff like that. ^o^


----------



## th8827 (Aug 21, 2013)

I saw a link in the Bidoof Crossing blog and followed it here.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 21, 2013)

I think I just googled animal crossing forums or something lol. I joined ACC too but I really don't like that site, this site is much easier to use and plus its always active and full of nice people. And vbulliten is just in general easy to use.


----------



## Bones (Aug 21, 2013)

I was originally apart of another forum as it allowed me to keep track of my catalog and what-not, but I later joined here after getting New Leaf, since I figured a different (and better, frankly) forum would be fun to get involved in.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 21, 2013)

Hmmm...If I remember correctly, I was looking for a place to get foreign DLC on City Folk, and I found a couple threads here and decided to join. I read a lot of posts and threads before joining and decided that the staff and members seemed helpful and nice, so here I am today.


----------

